# Ipad perd le signal Wifi ....



## S.Jobs (28 Juin 2010)

J'ai un iPad Wifi 64Go et de temps en temps lorsque je surf (ou sur l'app store, voir Itunes) j'ai une brève déconnection, puis une re-connection .
Le tout sans aucunes raisons apparentes!

Pour info je suis chez numéricable avec le modem routeur 30 Mg (je ne suis pas passé à la fibre) et j'utilise une clé Wep


----------



## momo-fr (28 Juin 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris c'est un bug de la 3.2 avec l'iPad, une solution devrait être proposer en mise-à-jour très bientôt (avant la version 4 pour iPad).

Note que je n'ai pas ce souci avec ma Freebox V5, ni avec un modem Pro Orange (chez un ami).


----------



## ikeke (28 Juin 2010)

Aucun souci pour ma part ni avec un routeur linksys ni avec un routeur Numericable. Il se peut que ce soit tout simplement des perturbations wifi si de nombreux wifi sont disponibles aux alentours. Dans ce cas, il suffit de changer le canal d'emission du wifi au niveau du routeur et de tester à nouveau. Il se peut qu'il faille plusieurs changements pour que le problème soit résolu.


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Juin 2010)

Le mien apparait sensible à la qualité du signal Wifi et dans la chambre de mon fils, je n'ai plus qu'une barre de signal, ce qui est insuffisant pour regarder une appli TV alors que ça passe très bien sur mon McBook ou sur un PC portable.

Autre problème assez incongru que j'ai remarqué : lorsque je reviens de l'extérieur ou j'ai utilisé l'Ipad avec une autre borne Wifi, j'ai parfois des pbs de connexion à mon réseau domestique. Une fois sur 5, l'ipad me redemande mon mot de passe pour me connecter à mon réseau et retourne une erreur de password alors que je rentre le bon... Ce pb disparait en éteignant et rallumant l'Ipad qui se reconnecte correctement et automatiquement.
Parfois, il faut aussi que je reboote mon routeur (FreeboxV5) pour avoir la connexion mais ça ca le fait aussi avec le Mcbook pro...:mouais:


----------



## Dr Aldol (29 Juin 2010)

Aucun souci de mon côté (iPad 3G 64Go).



Tuncurry a dit:


> Ce pb disparait en éteignant et rallumant l'Ipad qui se reconnecte correctement et automatiquement.



Ce n'est pas une solution mais un moyen de gagner un peu de temps : va dans Réglages puis Wifi et désactive le. Ensuite réactive le, il devrait retrouver ton réseau plus rapidement qu'en rebootant l'iPad


----------



## Tuncurry (30 Juin 2010)

Dr Aldol a dit:


> va dans Réglages puis Wifi et désactive le. Ensuite réactive le, il devrait retrouver ton réseau plus rapidement qu'en rebootant l'iPad



Exact ! merci...


----------



## Duroc (30 Juin 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Le mien apparait sensible à la qualité du signal Wifi et dans la chambre de mon fils, je n'ai plus qu'une barre de signal, ce qui est insuffisant pour regarder une appli TV alors que ça passe très bien sur mon McBook ou sur un PC portable.
> 
> Autre problème assez incongru que j'ai remarqué : lorsque je reviens de l'extérieur ou j'ai utilisé l'Ipad avec une autre borne Wifi, j'ai parfois des pbs de connexion à mon réseau domestique. Une fois sur 5, l'ipad me redemande mon mot de passe pour me connecter à mon réseau et retourne une erreur de password alors que je rentre le bon... Ce pb disparait en éteignant et rallumant l'Ipad qui se reconnecte correctement et automatiquement.
> Parfois, il faut aussi que je reboote mon routeur (FreeboxV5) pour avoir la connexion mais ça ca le fait aussi avec le Mcbook pro...:mouais:



je confirme le même genre de probléme. (ipad 32). J'ai un laptop Dell qui capte bien le signal, et l'ipad au même endroit a beaucoup de mal. On dirait que la reception est moins bonne, un peu comme avec l'ipod. Est-du à la taille compact de l'ipad ? même en positionnant la borne réceptrice (cad la pomme au dos de l'ipad) de façon dégagéw, le probléme persiste.


----------



## salamander (1 Juillet 2010)

Pareil avec un iPad wifi64, à moins de 10m de ma freebox, j'ai le signal qui fait le yoyo, j'espère juste que ça sera réglé avec la prochaine mise à jour et que ce n'est pas un souci hardware.


----------



## sapiens07 (1 Juillet 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Pareil avec un iPad wifi64, à moins de 10m de ma freebox, j'ai le signal qui fait le yoyo, j'espère juste que ça sera réglé avec la prochaine mise à jour et que ce n'est pas un souci hardware.



10 m tu as de la chance, moi c'est moins, pareil j espere que ce sera reglé rapidement


----------



## Nicosun (1 Juillet 2010)

Voilà moi aussi j'ai eu des soucis de wifi chez moi, surtout pour me re-connecter au réseau.

J'ai réglé le soucis en oubliant mon réseau et en remettant le mot de passe et après cela re fonctionne niquel chrome si cela peut aider quelqu'un.


----------



## Tejavo (1 Juillet 2010)

J'ai pu constater le même problème chez moi sur deux iPad 3G et il m'est impossible d'en déterminer l'origine. Pas ou rarement de coupures, mais des variations de 1 à 5 buchettes sans bouger. Jusqu'à présent, j'incriminais l'environnement, mais je vois que je ne suis pas le seul et qu'apparemment, le problème est (re)connu par Apple. Vivement la mise à jour.

Sinon, super produit évidement!


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (4 Juillet 2010)

Pas de problème de "buchette" mais des soucis de connexion lorsque je reviens de l'extérieur. Il a fallu que je l'éteigne et que je le redémarre pour qu'il se connecte (même avec le mot de passe il ne voulait rien savoir)


----------



## ikeke (4 Juillet 2010)

ikeke a dit:


> Aucun souci pour ma part ni avec un routeur linksys ni avec un routeur Numericable. Il se peut que ce soit tout simplement des perturbations wifi si de nombreux wifi sont disponibles aux alentours. Dans ce cas, il suffit de changer le canal d'emission du wifi au niveau du routeur et de tester à nouveau. Il se peut qu'il faille plusieurs changements pour que le problème soit résolu.



Je corrige, j'ai effectivement ce genre de micro déconnexion avec le routeur Numéricable 30 Mb de mon domicile (modèle CastleNet) avec un cryptage WPA.
Je suis en cours de déménagement donc pas trop eu le temps de voir si je peux améliorer cela en changeant le canal de transmission Wifi.


----------



## WinMac (6 Juillet 2010)

Si je comprend bien tout ce que j'ai lu sur ce topic, le iPad en wifi n'est pas mieux que le iPod touch


----------



## corler (8 Juillet 2010)

Je confirme ce que j'ai pu lire rapidement. Mon ipad perd le signal wifi, assez souvent depuis que je l'ai acheté (eu en cadeau ;-) ). Je suis obligé de me reconnecter ou de rebooter ma livebox, ou de retaper mon mot de passe liveboxx (16 chiffres ou lettres). Aucun des autres appareils (iMac et PC portable windows) ne connaient ce type de "décrochage", c'est agaçant et facheux. J'espère qu'il s'agit de l"OS et non du hardware, j'attends la mise à jour avec impatience.


----------



## ikeke (8 Juillet 2010)

Avec le routeur numéricable même en changeant de canal j'ai le même souci, par contre déconnexion auto quelques secondes plus tard heureusement.


----------



## hyrsut (8 Juillet 2010)

Le bug semble en effet être connu et reconnu par Apple, peut etre sera-t-il réglé a la mise à jour ios 4. En tout cas pour ma part je n'ai aucun probleme de connexion avec ma Time capsule en wifi n, alors qu'il est vrai que mon père n'arrête pas de me dire que son iPad se déconnecte chez lui, qui a en revanche un vieu routeur de plus de 5 ans, en wifi bg. Peut être est-ce un problème de compatibilité sur certain réseaux (trop ancien, pas le même canal, pas la même norme de wifi)...

C'est en tout cas une affaire a suivre...


----------



## ikeke (9 Juillet 2010)

hyrsut a dit:


> Le bug semble en effet être connu et reconnu par Apple, peut etre sera-t-il réglé a la mise à jour ios 4. En tout cas pour ma part je n'ai aucun probleme de connexion avec ma Time capsule en wifi n, alors qu'il est vrai que mon père n'arrête pas de me dire que son iPad se déconnecte chez lui, qui a en revanche un vieu routeur de plus de 5 ans, en wifi bg. Peut être est-ce un problème de compatibilité sur certain réseaux (trop ancien, pas le même canal, pas la même norme de wifi)...
> 
> C'est en tout cas une affaire a suivre...



Pas sûr que l'âge rentre en compte, car avec un linksys qui a facilement plus de 5 ans ( WRT54G - norme B et G) je n'ai aucun soucis chez mes parents. Souci très curieux en tout cas.


----------



## hyrsut (9 Juillet 2010)

C'est peut être une question de composition des murs des logement, qui bloque les ondes voir crées des cage de faraday...... Non non je déconne


----------



## corler (24 Juillet 2010)

J'ai mis à jour OS de l'iPad; La première MaJ. J'ai aussi augmenté la luminosité. Depuis 1 semaine, plus aucun soucis. Ce problème est du passé. J'en suis ravi. L'iPad redevient indispensable à la maison et très agréable à utiliser.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juillet 2010)

Je n'ai pas de souci avec mon 32Go wifi/3G, que ce soit chez moi (maison sur 2 niveaux + jardin) ou chez des clients ou partenaires (locaux plus ou moins vastes, essentiellement en Box Orange Pro ou classique).


----------



## Nicosun (25 Juillet 2010)

Depuis la mise à jour je n'ai plus rien a signaler de ce côté déjà que cela n'était pas bien grave.


----------

